# Uber Personal Injury in No-Fault States



## TalkUberInsurance (Nov 28, 2017)

Trying to clarify Uber's PIP coverage in no-fault states...

For accidents where you're at fault, the other party is UM/UIM, there's no other party, or you're in Phase 1, who covers your injuries in a no-fault state?

Your health insurance basically.

In Phase 2/3 you're covered if hit by a UM/UIM. But if an accident is your fault, you're still not covered. And there's no coverage in Phase 1 at all.

This really shouldn't be legal in no-fault states. They now offer PIP (Personal Injury Protection) through Aon, but it isn't compulsory.

So if you're an Uber driver driving in a no-fault state without Aon you really have to make sure you don't cause the accident, and that you can collect from the other person's insurance if they cause the accident because you have no personal policy.

This demonstrates how Uber is in fact a pretty dangerous job for people in no-fault states. It's like working in construction and you're injured in an accident that's your fault, you have no insurance, you just get injured.

IMO: Relying on Uber's insurance policy isn't a good idea. You pretty much need a clear rideshare policy.


----------

